# Battery for Bigsound 97



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to replace the 6V battery on a BigSoyund 97 system. Where can I find a replacement battery?

The locomotive will be run on batteries. Should I just make a voltage regulator to feed the battery input to the sound board?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Just feed traction batteries (I think up to about 20V, but it's been a while) without the 9V jumper. 
I just did a 97 on 14.4. 
Used to do them all the time.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I just called and checked. 
20 volts it is! 

See, the memory banks still work sometimes.....


----------

